# Help: A6 C5 Lower Center Grille



## ThEnergizer (Mar 19, 2009)

What's the difference between these three A6 C5 Lower Center Grilles? 
Other than the fact there categorized under different engines; Quattro 4.2 , Quattro V6 3.0L, and Quattro V6 2.8L

http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-C5_A6-Quattro-4.2/Exterior/Body/Bumper/ES259216/

http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-C5_A6-Quattro-V6_3.0L/Exterior/Body/Bumper/ES7208/

http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-C5_A6-Quattro-V6_2.8L/Exterior/Body/Bumper/ES7210/


----------



## ThEnergizer (Mar 19, 2009)

Anybody, please?


----------



## Audi4.2S (Apr 13, 2011)

they are all the same, the 4.2 grill has a slightly different muster-shape and looks better, but fits right into a 2.8 or 2.7t or even a 3.0 facelift meaning 2002 and newer. The grill that is listed for the 2.8 on that site is only for preface-lift models meaning 98-01.

I have a lower 4.2 grille im currently selling for 45$, if you are interested i can send u pics or whatever you need.


----------

